# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Brain-computer interface devices >  Explorer, tool and neurofeedback system, Naxon Labs, Montevideo, Uruguay

## Airicist

Developer - Naxon Labs

Home page - naxonlabs.com/products/explorer


Explorer consists of an electroencephalography monitor adapted for portable EEG (Electroencephalography), in particular the Muse headset by Interaxon Inc.

----------


## Airicist

"Naxon Labs launches Brain to Computer Interface solution to explore the mind: Naxon Explorer"

May 11, 2020

----------

